# Some of our Babies...



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Thought we'd share some pics of our baby Bengals


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

They are superb Madeline!
Welcome back.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What nice kittens, they all look the same to me, how do you tell them apart?


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

stunning looking kitties - beautiful pictures - cant wait to see more..

susie and the gang


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Nicola

Chrissy, quite easy to tell apart, their markings/colour aren't identical and their faces obviously Thanks for your compliment though


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

The top one and the fourth one are very special. Are they out of a Bundas cat (I noticed you have quite a few of Grace's)?

All reserved? I have someone looking for a stud man at the moment.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Really beautiful babies. The clarity of the coat pattern on Bengals is just amazing.


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> The top one and the fourth one are very special. Are they out of a Bundas cat (I noticed you have quite a few of Grace's)?
> 
> All reserved? I have someone looking for a stud man at the moment.


Yes, we only have two Bundas cats. All of our litters are reserved now, and our next litter is already booked


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what beauti's they are


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> All of our litters are reserved now, and our next litter is already booked


Ahhh.. shame about the lack of availability, but excellent that you are selling your kittens so quickly!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i love the last pic...the eyes are fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Arent they beautiful!!!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!! They are totally gorge. Stunning!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,,stunning,,,


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow they have grown sooo fast..
gorgeous babies as usual hun...
the contrast is amazing..

I hope they are going to be shown.... the world needs to see your work


----------

